# *PICS* 18x8.5 inch 245/40 wheels! 2016.5 Cruze RS Blue



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

In the first 2 pictures you can see my old 2012 Cruze LS with the stock rims from my new Cruze on it.. When they pulled the car out the service bay all the techs, sells reps, and customers were following it and surrounded me and the car complimenting it 

At full lock you can't even fit your finger between the wheel and the panel but it doesn't rub so it's fine. I will be putting springs on the car once they come out because it doesn't handle anywhere near as good as the 2012 Cruze.
You MIGHT be able to fit a 9.5 inch rim but don't hold me to that.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Both cars look Great! What convinced you to buy a new Cruze?


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

cruze01 said:


> Both cars look Great! What convinced you to buy a new Cruze?


Thanks 

I got another one because after over 28 repairs on my 2012 Cruze lemon I was never stranded, I was always taken care of, and honestly for a car in the 25k and under range the Cruze since 2012 is hands down the best as far as interior aesthetics' and exterior lines. That paired with the fact I put 100k on my Cruze the last year and a half alone and loved every second of pushing that car to the limit. 

Also I pretty much stole the car since I talked them out of almost $7,000


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

So how many miles did you end up with on the 2012? You keeping it to? I'm on my second Cruze to, I traded a 2011 for the 13 I have now. Same reason, the dealer gave me a deal I couldn't pass up!


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

cruze01 said:


> So how many miles did you end up with on the 2012? You keeping it to? I'm on my second Cruze to, I traded a 2011 for the 13 I have now. Same reason, the dealer gave me a deal I couldn't pass up!


135,000 exactly. The transmission or something is going out again because the car won't go above 65MPH and it redlines itself for a few seconds in 2nd and above slamming gears.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

larlar75 said:


> 135,000 exactly. The transmission or something is going out again because the car won't go above 65MPH and it redlines itself for a few seconds in 2nd and above slamming gears.


That's one more reason I've been thinking of getting rid of mine when the warranty is up. I've had the trans rebuilt once and it doesn't feel just right even now. I've read a lot about transmission problems on the forum. I bet that would be one expensive repair if you had to fix it outside the warranty.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

$1,000 just to pull & inspect it lol...


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

As they lowered the weight of the new cruze, youll have to keep us up to date with those rims as they must be heavier than stock how the mileage holds up in town please.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

macdrone said:


> As they lowered the weight of the new cruze, youll have to keep us up to date with those rims as they must be heavier than stock how the mileage holds up in town please.


So far after nearly 500 miles of mostly city driving with my foot in it, I've been getting 26MPG. Now if I didn't have my sport tires I would be getting 29/30. I've tested that with two sets of all season tires on my last Cruze. 

Honestly I could never drive this car or my old Cruze without the wider sport tires, it makes the car feel like an actual car rather than a floating bouncing tub.


----------



## WHITE20161LT (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks Good!


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

You know every car has a "COLOR" it just looks perfect in. I gotta say that blue just does it for me!


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you, with the muffler delete and the rims this car is always getting compliments.


----------



## Ninjaluvr (Nov 11, 2016)

Would you know the offset of your rims? I'm looking to add a set of 18 to my Gen 2, but I would like a slightly taller Tire to fill the wheel well since I won't be lowering it. Any advice?


----------



## bainy14 (Nov 14, 2016)

Those rims look great! What brand and type are they if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## primetime42 (Nov 25, 2016)

Are those MSR Rims? I'm looking to purchase some for my 2016 Cruze RS as well.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

You know, I don't even like blue. But this car changes that for me. I love it! Every drive would be like I stole it! Even my GF loves it. Now she wants to trade in her '14 LTZ for a premiere blue and get these wheels and tires. Which exact model of rims are these? As far as the tires go, are you sure those are comp 2's? I looked them up on tire rack and the tread pattern is different (I got the comp 2's from your garage profile). Thanks and amazing job in picking out an awesome wheel/tire package.

Oh, I almost forgot. You mentioned you wanted springs. Well I don't know if these springs lower the car, but they claim to firm up the ride. Here is the website, go through the website and input your car then select performance.

Find Chevyt Accessories in Worthington, OH at Jack Maxton Chevrolet


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 19, 2017)

That's beautiful!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Overbuilt said:


> You know, I don't even like blue. But this car changes that for me. I love it! Every drive would be like I stole it! Even my GF loves it. Now she wants to trade in her '14 LTZ for a premiere blue and get these wheels and tires. Which exact model of rims are these? As far as the tires go, are you sure those are comp 2's? I looked them up on tire rack and the tread pattern is different (I got the comp 2's from your garage profile). Thanks and amazing job in picking out an awesome wheel/tire package.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. You mentioned you wanted springs. Well I don't know if these springs lower the car, but they claim to firm up the ride. Here is the website, go through the website and input your car then select performance.
> 
> Find Chevyt Accessories in Worthington, OH at Jack Maxton Chevrolet


The Chevrolet lowering springs lower the car by 12mm.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> The Chevrolet lowering springs lower the car by 12mm.


Oh that's awesome, how did you find that out? I looked all through the site and tried to put in the part #, but all I found was the generic description. That's cool though, just a tick shy of 1/2" drop.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ninjaluvr said:


> Would you know the offset of your rims? I'm looking to add a set of 18 to my Gen 2, but I would like a slightly taller Tire to fill the wheel well since I won't be lowering it. Any advice?


If you do not stick to the plus one / plus two regime you will change the overall diameter which will affect your speedometer / fuel mileage reports and anything else that needs to know the exact distance you have traveled as they are all based on the overall wheel circumference.

Just to expand a bit: plus one / plus two

Increase in in rim diameter needs to correspond to a decrease in the sidewall of the tire. You propose to increase your rim diameter AND your sidewall. This will lead to a greater diameter wheel with a resultant increase in circumference.

Just in case my explanation is confusing - look here.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Overbuilt said:


> Oh that's awesome, how did you find that out? I looked all through the site and tried to put in the part #, but all I found was the generic description. That's cool though, just a tick shy of 1/2" drop.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Cheater LOL


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I accept my brand. hahaha.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

OP, make sure to explain that you're a well qualified buyer, because these cars don't have 7k in markup, but there are 7k in rebates.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

I am also interested in what the offset of your rims are. You have a good benchmark if you don't have any rubs #1 at wheel lock and #2 vertically under load


----------



## xxjj805xx (Oct 24, 2017)

what wheels are those? and adapters? if so what size?


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

larlar75 said:


> View attachment 207202
> View attachment 207210
> View attachment 207218
> View attachment 207226
> ...


Does anyone know the brand of these wheels? OP is MIA


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

DarylB said:


> Does anyone know the brand of these wheels? OP is MIA


I know it goes back a way, but I would guess that if you reach out to Tracy Chevrolet (dealer on the plate) that they could probably help you identify them.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Cruzen18 said:


> I know it goes back a way, but I would guess that if you reach out to Tracy Chevrolet (dealer on the plate) that they could probably help you identify them.



Been looking - think this is a match? https://www.nlmotoring.com/Avid-1-AV-30-Wheels-18x8-5-Silver-p/av3018855h35sl.htm


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Close, but I believe the others were double 7 spoke with a slight radius from the hub to the rim.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Although not exactly the same either, look at https://jr-wheels.com/index.php?action=szukaj&szukaj=JR18_&kat=29#szukaj=JR18_&action=szukaj&kat=29


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Those look good, but possibly a non-US wheel? 5x105mm seems to be an oddball size in the US. I'm looking at some PVD OEM styles that look pretty good. This will probably be what I end up with.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks good. I plan on getting some 18's in the future. What do you recommend for the offset and tires? I haven't had much luck online and since you already made the plunge I assumed you could shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I have 18x8.5 on mine. Offset was +35 and tires are 235/40


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

*Photos 18 235/40 Micheline*

Here are some photos of my 210Hp 240lb/ft:vomit:


----------

